# R73.01 impaired glucose and e78.5 hyperlipidemia



## lennysara (Oct 23, 2015)

I AM HOPING A FELLOW CODER CAN HELP ME. I AM GETTING THIS REJECTION CODE WHEN I SUBMIT THESE CODES TOGETHER. HAS ANYONE ENCOUNTER THE SAME ISSUE? DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT CODE I COULD USE IF THIS IS A TRUE REASON: "Diagnosis codes R7309 with E785 identify mutually exclusive codes; two conditions that cannot be reported together"  IS THERE AN ICD10CM COMBINATION CODE FOR THIS?
THANK YOU!


----------



## dclark7 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just curious as to where you found that these are mutually exclusive?  Exclusions under category E78 show E75.0-E75.3 and E78.5 does not show any additional exclusions.  Exclusions under category R73 show E08-E13, O24.-, P70.0-P70.2 and E89.1.  Additional exclusions under sub-category R73.0 show O99.81-, E08-E13, E88.81, O24.2-, R81 and E16.2.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2015)

They are excluded by excludes 1 edit.  The sub chapter for the R70 -R79 section has the excludes 1 note for all E78 codes.
Instructions at the subchapter level apply to all codes identified in the that section.


----------



## lennysara (Oct 28, 2015)

*still confused.*

the exclusion note under R70-R79 does say it excludes lipids (E78.) however, the patient has both conditions. Hyperlipidemia and abnormal glucose. what do you guys suggest i do then?


----------

